# Drop bar IGH shifters



## thelankymanx2 (Jun 25, 2008)

Look what I found:

http://www.sussex.com.tw/versa.html

"The Versa VRS-8 Road shifter is an STI-style (Shimano Total Integration) shifter that integrates shifting and braking into a single lever that is mounted onto drop-style road handlebars. The shifter uses independent up/down shifters for smooth precise shifting at any time - while pedaling coasting, or even at a complete stop. The Versa lever set works exclusively with the Shimano Alfine 8 and Nexus 8 internal gear hubs, providing a wide range of gearing from a compact internal hub. With the Shimano 8-speed hubs, Versa-equipped bikes will have 95% of the gear range of a compact double chainring, and 92% of the range of a full triple chainring, but without any external derailleurs or chain tensioners. This enables Versa-equipped bikes to have a unique clean look, high efficiency, low weight and very low maintenance."

If I had only known about this bad boy before I got my gear Tricross my purchase decision would have been alot different. Might just run it with a tensioner anyway.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Congrats.

First posted here in March 09. You are not quite a year late. 

Buddy of mine has had them on a cross bike with an Alfine since October.
I saw them here and recommended them to him. I plan to get some when I add an Alfine to my Lobster mcx.


----------



## thelankymanx2 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yer that is my bad. I did a search for drop bars a few weeks ago and didnt find anything so when i found out about the versa, I didnt think to search again.

Bout time a STI brake/shifter was released for a drop bar bike


----------

